# Shop project



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok folks,

I am a middle school technology teacher, and in the last year we have moved back into a wood working project of sorts. I have limited equipment and limited time (bout 2-3wks) to turn out a "manufacturing project". There has been no wood working done here in 15-20yrs.

Essentially what i need to do is be able to mass produce enough product for each student (15-18) to take one home. We are currently working on a peg in board coat rack. I have considered bird houses, but am not sure if I have enough time to cover everything I need to and also get them done. 

Do any of ya'll have any ideas for a useful product, that can be mass produced in about 2-3 weeks?

I have 2 drill presses, 2 bandsaws, a table saw, a chop saw, and a CNC router to work with.

thanks
Jim


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

If your doing the cutting then the bird house is a great project. If you approach as a production job the cutting goes quick. Plans all over the place. Kids assemble and decorate. Materials are simple boards cut to size. Hand tools for assembly.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I am a HS ag teacher and have an 8th grade class. I started making clocks with them a few years ago. I used the products from the KlocKit catalog. Students will need a poster or picture ( should be thicker than normal poster, calendar pictures work great), clock mechanism, hands for clock, hangar, and KraftKote. If the kids bring in their own pictures, it costs them about $10-$12 each. I can send you some pictures and more information if you are interested.
PM me.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I was a Tech Ed/Shop major. We did "manufacturing" project in the class I student taught in. Kids had to actually sell them, though, for a profit. The project that went over and sold the bet was stilts! 2x4's ripped, another one cut for step, couple of holes, bolts and wing nuts....done. It's been 15+ years, I don't remember the exact cut list anymore.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Goggle "Ana White" & designs 

Everything is free and spelled out.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

How about a small jewlery box. Assemble the sides. Rabbit in the top and bottom. Run it through the table saw to seperate the top from the bottom. 
Add hardware. 
If time allows route a design into the lid.
Can be made with 1 x 4's. The top and bottom could be doweled and glued together to add a little more technical experience if these are older kids.
Sand, stain and wax finish for something that they can be proud of.
Takes me about 2.5 man hours to build and finish. Probably double that for the kids.
There should even be some design principle brought into the mix if you judge that your kids are ready for it and time allows. (Classroom time about ratios and free air.)
I'm sure that you have included some time in your schedule for shop safety.


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

Years ago I was a student in a similar class. We made candle holders from walnut and textured thin plastic. Were about 6" square and 12" tall. They turned out well.


----------

